# Foley/Belsaw scroll saw



## nobamarx (Aug 27, 2011)

I picked up a 20" Foley/Belsaw industrial scroll saw for $5 at a garage sale. Does anybody have info on this item? I can't find much on Google. I would specifically like to know what kind of oil to use, where and how much. The words "oil daily" are cast into the iron of the scroll saw arm.:moil:


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

VintageMachinery.org - Welcome the old (owwm.com)


Here's your starting point.

OWWM - Foley-Belsaw Co. - History

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=1128


I personally think a couple drops of any light oil, 10w - non detergent oil would work for the scrollsaw, but someone at OWWM might have uploaded the manual. 

http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/search/Conventional+-+Non-Detergent/N0427/C0162.oap


----------



## nobamarx (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow, thanks. I found a link to OWWM but didn't find what you did. Guess I didn't dig far enough. Thanks again for your help. Maybe by next weekend I can tell you if the thing actually works.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a 24" of same brand big old cast iron beast they are hand made in Kansas but the company shut down along time ago, I use regular 30 weight oil in mine have done for years and its still runs like a champ to this day.


----------



## nobamarx (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks, newwoodworker! Last night I picked up some Bosch 5" 15tpi blades that look like they should fit.


----------

